# vine climber ID Help ?



## lighto (Jul 27, 2010)

I need Help ID on this vine thanks !! :scratch: 
http://i743.photobucket.com/albums/xx76/lighto2/in.jpg
http://i743.photobucket.com/albums/xx76/lighto2/vin.jpg


http://www.beesource.com/forums/showthread.php?t=227902


----------



## Lauren (Jun 10, 2010)

sorry double post


----------



## Lauren (Jun 10, 2010)

That looks like an ivy flower to me. All of the bees, hornets and moths go crazy over it. The leaf in the lower picture is right, but the top one doesn't seem to match? :s


----------



## lighto (Jul 27, 2010)

ok try this picture ? Do you have a Name ?? Thank You .



http://i743.photobucket.com/albums/xx76/lighto2/vine.jpg


----------



## odfrank (May 13, 2002)

The leaves and stems do not look like ivy.


----------



## Joseph Clemens (Feb 12, 2005)

Those are the flowers of _Hedera helix_. They are spider mite magnets, and damage from spider mites can cause the leaves to look like that (lose their normal spade shape).


----------



## lighto (Jul 27, 2010)

Thank You, Joseph


----------



## Lauren (Jun 10, 2010)

good to know, thanks. I tried to get a pic of the ivy flowers today... maybe tomorrow. 

(and my name IS Lauren. )


----------



## EastSideBuzz (Apr 12, 2009)

Apparently a noxious weed in our county.

http://www.kingcounty.gov/environme...us-weeds/weed-identification/english-ivy.aspx


----------



## lighto (Jul 27, 2010)

Thank You , Lauren


----------

